# Sore, red, dry, cracked pads



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

I am looking for something that would moisterize pads and also help heal them. >.<
Riley's pads look like they have been beat to you know where. Not only that but her nails were LONG (never seen them that long before) and one of her nails was cracked. heh.. any sugestions would be nice to help soothe her poor paws.


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

Bagbalm maybe?


----------



## shadowwolf (Dec 5, 2008)

Musher's Secret rules for toughening up the pads.


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

I will order some of that tomorrow. Thank you Shadowwolf, her condition makes me sick!


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

My husband was telling me about this stuff the other day... I didn't believe him but I guess it really out there for problems relative to your Riley

www.antimonkeybutt.com

I thought he was pulling my leg like always. But this stuff really does exist... LOL his boss uses it since he 'mountain bikes' a lot


----------



## beccaboo (Dec 27, 2009)

I used bagbalm on my pups. Worked well besides them licking it. Got it at walgreens. Would just suggest puttin it on at night and keeping socks over the paws til morning. I would take her in to had the nails trimmed. I find it hard to do when they've been allowed to grow out. Upkeep is easy but gettin it there is harder for me. And nails that break is usually a sign that her diet hasn't been as complete as she needs. I think as she gets settled in and back into the pack and your groove she'll be as good as new. Nobody takes care of babies like their own mamas do.


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

We have bagbalm and I put a thin coat over her paws lastnight when we got into bed. My goodness her paws look like they hurt! 
what the heck was this guy doing to her? looks like she was draged on cement or on sharp rocks too long. =/


----------



## beccaboo (Dec 27, 2009)

Mine ran on icy snow til the pads cracked and bled. The bleeding is the only sign j say that it was time to stop. They were both ready to keep runnin. That's the beauty of these dogs- they work and work and work and are so tough they don't stop at a little pain. Insane work ethic. A little TLC and she'll be good as new ready to work hard as ever.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

I always use Pad Heal, is just a mineral based oil, works wonders for keeping the pad soft but tough


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

Yeah, it will take a bit but she will be ready to go soon enough. I really donot understand. how hard it is to take a few moments out of your day to clip and maintain a dogs paws???..It baffles me! It isn't that dang hard! I guess somepeople don't really care..but then again I feel that if someone is Co-owning your dog they should take equal or better care of that animal


----------

